# Worried



## Aerodaisy (Jan 18, 2014)

My little mama June had her accidental litter 2 days ago. 16 babies! She's been working her tail off feeding them and making and remaking their nest. She's been eating just great, but hasn't been too interested in drinking. Now she has left her babies to take a nap out of her shelter which she has NEVER done before. I don't know if she's just getting a break from nursing, or if she is in trouble. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Newborns usually feed every 2-3 hours so if she hasn't gone back to them in that time, place her back yourself and see if she'll let them latch on. In the meantime make sure they have lots and lots of soft bedding and that the room their in is toasty warm so they don't get cold without their mummy's heat!


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh, and if the problem is the size of the litter then i have heard of people organizing feeding 'shifts' with very large litters. So you'll give 8 babies a chance and then swap it around a little later for the next 8 babies. Hope everything works out with your new additions!


----------



## Aerodaisy (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you so much Jess! She went back to them, but she is so exhausted. I worry that they are draining her. I keep trying to get her to drink but she's still uninterested. And I'm giving her scrambled eggs and yogurt. I'll keep a watchful eye on her tonight. Thank you!


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

No problem, she will most likely be worn out, 16 babies is a lot! I guess she was just taking a quick break from them, can't say i blame her! Just keep her in a calm, quite and comfortable home and keep an eye out to see if she has a drink.


----------



## Aerodaisy (Jan 18, 2014)

That silly girl escaped her cage! Lol! I think she got the break she wanted.  she seems so much better now and is even drinking! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Glad she's doing better. Poor girl was probably exhausted. I remember when my Nippy had her litter of fourteen, she used to literally have to drag them as they nursed to get a drink and eat.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Omg so many babies. Glad to hear she is doing better, poor girl.


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

When my girl had her litter she was with them in the best for the most part for the first day to three days. However as the days went on she would still feed them and tend to them but I would always catch her in the corner off the best taking naps. So I'm sure your gal just needed a short break good luck with your babies and we would love to see pics 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

